# April - fruit and veggie general chat



## *Andi

Let's try this one more time ...  I think we have more than a few folks on the forum that garden. Now, while I would not post a thread that I weeded the strawberry patch today... I might in fruit and veggie general chat. 

This would be for every day chores in the garden or orchard (large or small), that you would like to add... let it be, watching the snow melt in my garden or you weeded the strawberry patch today.

So today I looked at the garden and almost sunk up in the mud :ignore: ... I need more than a few 'dry days' before I can get in it.

How is your garden looking?


----------



## Daegnus

Currently renting, so my garden space is very limited (even though I have a large backyard, I can't go digging up the lawn :scratch). Planted up an Earthbox with some cold hardy greens, got my potatoes going in some potato tubs, and started going through my seeds. I'll be putting in a few temporary raised beds in the near future. Going to be hanging my tomatoes and strawberries in Topsy Turveys (not my favorite method, but hey, space is limited, gotta grow wherever I can).

Felt good to get a few things going in pots, but mostly I'm waiting for the last of the snows and light frosts to come and spending my days planning.


----------



## UncleJoe

Daegnus said:


> Currently renting, so my garden space is very limited (even though I have a large backyard, I can't go digging up the lawn :scratch).


Daegnus, Talk to your landlord. Since I moved from my parents place I've lived in 6 rentals till I planted myself here. I've had a garden in all but 1 which was an apt. complex. Not one landlord had a problem with me digging up the backyard for a garden. I did have one ask me to reseed with grass when I moved. 
If you're planning on being there for a couple years or more, ask him. Maybe even mention replanting grass when you move. Hey, can't hurt to ask and the experience you'll gain will be priceless.


----------



## Reblazed

Daegnus said:


> Currently renting, so my garden space is very limited (even though I have a large backyard, I can't go digging up the lawn :scratch).


I agree with UJ ... I have own a duplex, live in one side and rent out the other. If my renter wanted to put in a garden and work it (I'm not as agile as I used to be) I'd be so thrilled I'd do all the canning and dehydrating for a share of it.

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## BizzyB

I hope to get taters in this weekend. Also the spring salad. 

Does anyone have any experience with bush cherries? I put in some Nankings and am curious what kind of luck others have had with them.


----------



## *Andi

BizzyB said:


> I hope to get taters in this weekend. Also the spring salad.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with bush cherries? I put in some Nankings and am curious what kind of luck others have had with them.


I did try them a few times ... but I never had much luck with them, :dunno: same with my gooseberries. They would bloom but never would get more than a few cherries or berries ...


----------



## Centraltn

I planted a 4'X5' patch of 20 asparagus today- 2 different kinds. Jersey Giants and Mary Washington (for seeds to enlarge the garden as well as vege spears). I'm gonna use (think it was) Emeralds isea and put chording across the top of the garden for the birds to sit on and dispell the already scarified mary washington seeds. I thought that was just so brilliant!


----------



## chancemft

here at my dads in Ok, I already have most of my garden in down in Tucson, so I thought I'd come up and help him put his in. I think besides the normal cool,waemish stuff, we are fixing to plant fruit trees, brambles and grapes. The trees are apples, pears' cherries, apricotesand peach's. Lots of holes, but I think we are gonna cheat and use the auger on the tracter to start them.


----------



## backlash

I put in my second planting of peas.
Have onion sets in.
If the wind will slow down I want to get my potatoes in tomorrow.
Maybe strawberries also.


----------



## UncleJoe

I put in 25 potato starts today. The ground is a little wet still but I think they'll be OK. I may throw some beets in tomorrow.


----------



## catsraven

Put carrots and spinach in day before yesterday. Im going to put in beets tomorrow. Trying to get it tilled the rest of the way. Starting a little late this year. I hurt my arm and I cant do the tilling. GRR makes me mad.


----------



## Jaspar

two rows of beets, 1 row of radish, one row of carrots, two rows of onions, and two rows of peas (using old tomato cages for the peas). Raspberries are pruned and strung up. rows are 20 ft each. Growing tomatoes, peppers and eggplants in the basement for now. All heirloom varieties. Ten hills of Gold potatoes put in today. 

Going to try the florida weave method with the tomatoes. Tired of cages.


----------



## *Andi

Jaspar said:


> Going to try the florida weave method with the tomatoes. Tired of cages.


florida weave method - Never heard of it ...

Would you mind to explain ...

Thanks


----------



## BuggingIn

Over the last couple days I potted up tomatoes into large drink cups from the starter pots - I have about 100 plants, nearly 50 varieties growing. Way more than I really need, but I'm out of home canned tomato products and there are just so many interestingly named heirloom varieties to try!

Also got outside (finally caught a break in the infernal, eternal rain) and mulched most of the rest of the raised beds, including the 2 newest ones I've put in so far this year. That brings me up to about 40 beds of various shapes and sizes. The garlic and Egyptian walking onions are up and growing, strawberries getting leaves, and so are the raspberries...I think it might really be Spring!:flower:


----------



## lilmissy0740

I have my peas and onion sets in. The weather just wont give me a break to get the beets and onions I grew from seed planted. I think I am going to try the Sq Foot Gardening method this year with my tomatoes. Built a standing frame and put heavy string wire or something so they grow up instead of cages. I too have had enough of cages. Been working in my strawberry bed for years now. Put straw in it for mulch about 3/4 yrs ago. It was full of seed and I have had an awful time getting it cleaned up and still isnt cleaned up.
We are also putting up electric fence around the one garden to see if that keeps out critters.
OK I am off to the Maple Festival for some fresh sausage, pancakes and fresh tapped maple syrup! yum


----------



## lhalfcent

I have started three flats of veggies. a variety of heirlooms from tomatoes to onions etc.
everything here is still really wet and soggy. suppose to get another round of rain tonight into tomorrow. sigh
Oh! And not sure if it was on this board but I read about rooting tomatoe clippings. I had a tomatoe plant I kept all winter in the house and it was starting to die off so I took four clippings and stuck them in dirt and wouldn't you know it..i have four new plants! lol
it definitely works!


----------



## lhalfcent

I looked up that 'florida weave' method. very interesting!!!
The Barefoot Gardener: No, You Don't Need A Loom


----------



## CVORNurse

In the big garden, I have a double row of english peas just starting to run up the cattle panel we put up for them. Planted around 50 tomato plants last Saturday, but some didn't make it( think we had a light unrecorded frost).

In my own little garden that hubby laughs at, I added a new strawberry bed, with 30 Chandler plants. This is in addition to a bed planted last year with Cardinal and Ozark that is loaded with berries. Yesterday I planted 50 Jersey Giant asparagus crowns. I almost have eating size lettuce leafs and radishes, and my chard and carrots are coming up also. And I planted running beans, gourds, and cucumbers along the fence yesterday.

About my little garden: It is raised beds, one of cedar logs, one of landscape timbers, and 2 are concrete blocks. This year I have already added the landscape timber bed, and plan to add a few more concrete block beds. The asparagus is in the ground, but think I will edge around it with either timbers or blocks.


----------



## Immolatus

I am new to gardening, and I am trying mostly herbs first, and tomatoes and a blueberry bush.
My girl informs me that ("Youre an idiot!") I cannot plant anything for a few more weeks and the danger of frost has passed. I think it has.
We are outside DC.
Who is right?
If VA and Baltimore are planting, cant I?


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent said:


> I looked up that 'florida weave' method. very interesting!!!
> The Barefoot Gardener: No, You Don't Need A Loom


Thanks, for posting the link. :wave:


----------



## CVORNurse

Immolatus said:


> I am new to gardening, and I am trying mostly herbs first, and tomatoes and a blueberry bush.
> My girl informs me that ("Youre an idiot!") I cannot plant anything for a few more weeks and the danger of frost has passed. I think it has.
> We are outside DC.
> Who is right?
> If VA and Baltimore are planting, cant I?


You should be able to search and find a planting guide for your area, with average date of last frost. For certain, you can be planting lettuce, carrots, radish, chard. Around here in s. Arkansas we start this stuff by mid February. My average last frost according to U. of Ark Ag dept is March 15th. 
And you want to have your bushes and trees planted in the cool weather before they break dormancy.

Besides, you could always use row cover if you are due for frost. I have covered my flowers many a night because it might frost. Just use an old sheet.


----------



## *Andi

Immolatus said:


> I am new to gardening, and I am trying mostly herbs first, and tomatoes and a blueberry bush.
> My girl informs me that ("Youre an idiot!") I cannot plant anything for a few more weeks and the danger of frost has passed. I think it has.
> We are outside DC.
> Who is right?
> If VA and Baltimore are planting, cant I?


Both of you ... 

Right now you could plant 'cool wearther crops' - collards, broccoli, cabbage, salad greens etc.

For the warm weather crops you need to wait until danger of frost (a few more weeks ) has passed. - tomatoes, peppers, beans etc.


----------



## Immolatus

Thanks!
"You are right of course, honey" remains the correct answer.


----------



## worldengineer

Does anyone know how to take cuttings from blueberries and grow them?
I have some well established bushes, but don't know how to transplant them.

Got some wild pear trees also, same issue. Hope to have the little orchard ready this year.


----------



## Daegnus

worldengineer said:


> Does anyone know how to take cuttings from blueberries and grow them?
> I have some well established bushes, but don't know how to transplant them.
> 
> Got some wild pear trees also, same issue. Hope to have the little orchard ready this year.


The easiest thing I've found for blueberries is called "air layering" http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/ornamentals/airlayer/airlayer.html. I've never had much luck taking cuttings and sticking them in the ground, they just have never rooted out much for me.

Otherwise, you could get some rooting hormone, take some cuttings from the tips of the branches, 6-12" long, scrape a bit of bark off, dip them in the hormone and then plant them in some pots and see what happens.

For pears and apples, grafting is the easiest technique, since most varieties are on hardy rootstock. Rootstock is available from some seed companies around the country.


----------



## worldengineer

Thanks. I'll have to save that diagram. Do you think Lowes or a local garden center would have rooting agents?


----------



## Daegnus

They should, probably worth checking your local garden center first, I've seen it at some big box stores, but its more likely at a specialty store.


----------



## *Andi

Hope to get the peas in the ground in the morning ... if it is not to wet. With the way the wind has been screaming the last few day, it should be about ready.

I hope.


----------



## Herbalpagan

I can see one whole bed now and half of my raspberry beds...only another month and a half till I can plant! lol I'm hoping the snow will start to disappear so I can get some clean up work done. I did get my seeds started and under the lights.


----------



## lhalfcent

I started three flats of seeds last week. Got up this morning with cup of coffee in hand to check on my flats and wow! half of them are sprouted!!!!
whoohoo!


----------



## *Andi

*Andi said:


> Hope to get the peas in the ground in the morning ... if it is not to wet. With the way the wind has been screaming the last few day, it should be about ready.
> 
> I hope.


Well, I jinxed myself. :gaah:

No peas in the ground today ... think Texas Longhorn & baling twine ... and what a critter can do with it.  (Don't ask ) <sigh>


----------



## UncleJoe

I got peas and beets in this afternoon in anticipation of the rain coming tomorrow. I found 5 more sprouting potatoes in the cellar and added those to the 25 I put in yesterday.


----------



## BuggingIn

A couple days ago, I got the electric Mantis tiller going and made another small raised bed, then planted it to the strawberries I thought I'd killed over the winter. Dug up ground along the rhubard row in prep for making it into a wide pathway (the rhubarb can get to 8' wide), and then making the next couple raised beds there. Today I scuffled up all the fallow beds and spread straw on them, and planted asparagus seeds in the asparagus bed. I planted 8 crowns earlier this year, and am filling in the rest of the bed with seed. It'll be hard to wait for 2-3 years to try it, but worth the wait, I think. 

I've planted a few pumpkin and squash seeds to big drink cups, and the small sugar pie pumpkin I seeded a month ago has tried to attach itself to the baker's rack and is producing tiny buds. The garlic and walking onions are looking good in the garden, other than the nibbles one of my goats took out of them. :gaah: All my tomatoes, but for a few are growing on well - and I keep finding new tomato seeds sprouting where I'd given up on them...I might end up with close to 100% germination, even on the 1997 seeds.

My dd and her bf have been mucking out the (very) deep pack from the goat barn and have made me a lovely mound in the corner of the yard - I'll plant another contorted filbert there, along with some other edible landscaping that can take a touch of shade. Much of the rest of the bedding will be composted (what hasn't already composted in the barn) and added to raised beds as I build them. 

So nice to have a few days without rain!


----------



## *Andi

Peas are in the ground, along with the blue wheat and some more lettuce. :2thumb: (just before the sky opened up. )

Started some more seeds (warm weather crops) the other day and they are looking good.


----------



## goshengirl

It keeps raining here so much we can't break ground! :gaah:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Started 32 heirloom tomatoes, so they got some catchin up ta do with the pepper plants.

Gotta get the lumber bought fer the raised beds, see it be on sale so need ta get goin on that if the rain ever stops!


----------



## UncleJoe

Yesterday I started 16 tomato (2 varieties), 24 wax bean, 12 green bean, 8 green pepper and 8 pickling cukes.


----------



## DJgang

Got garden area tilled up last week, got a row of potatoes in, although I think I am late with that...

Lime put on it today, we will fertilize and till again before next weekend.

Praying rain holds off so all our customers can get their corn planted for the year, they need about a week.

trying to decided if we want to plant in rows or maybe plant in square areas...


----------



## BuggingIn

I planted cabbage and kohlrabi seedlings today. The purple broccoli is nearly ready to plant out, but the green broc and the cauliflower didn't germinate well, so I replanted them in flats under lights.


----------



## worldengineer

Just about the time I think I can get started good, they go and call for more rain. The ground doesn't stay dry long enough to get the rows run. Don't even have taters in the ground yet.


----------



## goshengirl

worldengineer said:


> The ground doesn't stay dry long enough to get the rows run. Don't even have taters in the ground yet.


You're not alone! We're hoping to break ground on Thursday - DH is even going to take time off work if the weather holds the way we hope it will.


----------



## Clarice

This past weekend we planted 28 tomato plants, 4 bell pepper, 4 assorted hot peppers, eggplant, yellow squash and zuch. Plan to plant okra, peas, watermelon and cantalope this weekend. As I stated before we have cut the size of our garden in half. Using newspapers to keep the weeds down, just not able to bend over for weeding like I use to. I did get some knee pads and you may just catch me crawling thru the garden. I just hate weeds.


----------



## worldengineer

No matter what goes down Saturday (calling for rain) the rows are getting run Friday. As much as we can get in, even if we have to wait for the swampy areas to dry separately.


----------



## RevWC

Just planted peppers, tomatos, carrots, and tobacco they have all sprouted!


----------



## goshengirl

worldengineer said:


> No matter what goes down Saturday (calling for rain) the rows are getting run Friday. As much as we can get in, even if we have to wait for the swampy areas to dry separately.


We're in the same situation. I just tilled bunches today - hardly ideal conditions, but I was afraid if I waited for that we wouldn't have any beds until July! Storms are in the forecast for tomorrow and Saturday, with the 10 day forecast showing rain almost every day next week.

It's killing me to not be able to conserve all this extra rain - feeling waterlogged now, but no doubt we'll be missing the water when July comes!


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer said:


> No matter what goes down Saturday (calling for rain) the rows are getting run Friday. As much as we can get in, even if we have to wait for the swampy areas to dry separately.


Not just rain but some 'strong storms' with stright line winds ... :gaah: and just so you know, I don't have my taters in the ground either. Thinking on that my Grams would not plant her taters on any day, but 'Good Friday' ... so we still have some time.


----------



## worldengineer

goshengirl said:


> It's killing me to not be able to conserve all this extra rain - feeling waterlogged now, but no doubt we'll be missing the water when July comes!


You got that right. All this rain now and we are gonna come up way short this summer. Hopefully have a big water tank coming, just in time for it to stop raining... 

:club: no rain. (or at least let me plant something)


----------



## DJgang

*Andi said:


> Not just rain but some 'strong storms' with stright line winds ... :gaah: and just so you know, I don't have my taters in the ground either. Thinking on that my Grams would not plant her taters on any day, but 'Good Friday' ... so we still have some time.


we are about to get hit with a long line in about three hours....praying it doesn't make it to you!

maybe we all can get a little bit of dryness, and plant on Good Friday!


----------



## worldengineer

Ran the rows, put a few taters in the ground. Waiting for the rain to make it a soup bowl again. Got to go pick up more seed, realized I don't have any where close to what I need. Hoping to sell corn this year (stupid gas prices). Getting the water tank, I believe it was 250 gallons. Its big, thick, plastic, green and free. 

Does anyone know how to dry sweet or yellow corn? Hoping to be able to use it as feed.
Getting chicken wire tomorrow to finish up the pen. And then getting Chickens (free).


----------



## kyfarmer

Rain, rain, rain, enough already. Nothing but taters and peas out.


----------



## DJgang

we still got some time...

Got lots of rain yesterday! it will be a while for us.


----------



## worldengineer

Potatoes in, the few onions I had are also in. A few squash in the little planters were planted too, got some butter-neck I think their called, looked cool and wanted to experiment. Then it rained again. Had a few nasty lightning strikes and some quick hard rain. Hoping to get back out tomorrow and the rest of the week til the rain possibly hits Wednesday and the rest of the week.


----------



## tsrwivey

worldengineer said:


> Does anyone know how to dry sweet or yellow corn? Hoping to be able to use it as feed.


They usually use dent corn for that. We accidently planted it one year. We dried it on screens in the attic of the carport. Just took off the peeling but left it on the cob. After it dried, we took it off the cob & put it in jars. Don't know if that's the right way but our corn is dry.


----------



## JustAPrepper

I'm new here and would love to join in! The Gardening section is the main reason I joined this forum.

Everything we are growing is Heirloom except for a few Tomato plants and some Pepper and Chile plants. Right now I am growing multiple varieties of each Heirloom so we can see what plants grow best for us.

Yesterday I harvested two pounds of carrots that I plan on getting in the Canner today.

A series of events led to us not having enough Pepper/Chile plants so DH went out yesterday and bought some plants that he got planted. The ones that were already in the ground are doing well and we've been harvesting a little here and a little there for months now.

I'm doing three rounds of Heirloom corn for testing purposes. The first batch, Ashworth, is coming on good, I've got at least a dozen ears so far and this morning I spotted a few more babies trying to come on. Along with the corn I'm doing the Three Sisters method of planting, Corn, Squash and Beans/Peas. Since everything is staggered, yesterday I got the last round of "Sisters" planted with the third batch of corn that was finally tall enough.

Several bean plants are flowering, one scrawny bush-type plant has some green beans on it but I'm not sure if it's gonna make it or not. One of my two varieties of Cantaloup is going crazy and I think I may have a baby melon coming on. One of the three Cucumber varieties is also starting to come on strong.

Store bought Tomatoes are bearing fruit but DH doesn't like this particular plant, I believe it's Champion II. It's very "stalky" and not bushy like he likes. I started some Heirlooms and they are looking nice and healthy but they are just little guys at the moment.

We did have two casualties yesterday. Two Pea plants died and others look like they may soon follow. I think it's just getting too hot for them already so yesterday DH and I spent some time researching Shade Cloth and got some ordered. Hopefully that will help the Peas and the Lettuce which bolted on me almost immediately due to the heat. No garden salads until later this fall.


----------



## *Andi

JustAPrepper - We are glad to have you here! 

I love the three sisters :2thumb: we have used it for years.


----------



## worldengineer

tsrwivey said:


> They usually use dent corn for that. We accidentally planted it one year. We dried it on screens in the attic of the carport. Just took off the peeling but left it on the cob. After it dried, we took it off the cob & put it in jars. Don't know if that's the right way but our corn is dry.


I was hoping I would. I don't want to grow dent corn because people can't eat it. The reason for all the sweet corn is I am planning on selling the vast majority at the farmers market and local businesses.

The reason for drying it was I could use it as a supplemental feed. The only way that I have seen for drying it was in the oven, but that would be a waste of propane and time. I'm gone try my best to air and sun dry it.

And Welcome JustAPrepper. I have been wanting to to try the three sisters, but it doesn't fit my garden style. 

Neither does heirloom tomatoes, but that's another story.


----------



## Immolatus

I finally got the ok to plant. I am new to gardening, and I will be suprised if I can keep anything alive.
I have started with tomatoes, hot peppers, thyme, rosemary, spearmint, lemonbalm and garlic. The garlic I actually planted 2 years ago, and apparently it goes crazy by itself with no help from me. When I just transplanted them, there are no bulbs to speak of, only a root system. I wouldve thought that there would be something there, since I planted it from a bulb with shoots.


----------



## worldengineer

Immolatus said:


> I finally got the ok to plant. I am new to gardening, and I will be suprised if I can keep anything alive.
> I have started with tomatoes, hot peppers, thyme, rosemary, spearmint, lemonbalm and garlic. The garlic I actually planted 2 years ago, and apparently it goes crazy by itself with no help from me. When I just transplanted them, there are no bulbs to speak of, only a root system. I wouldve thought that there would be something there, since I planted it from a bulb with shoots.


Be careful with spearmint. It is like kudzu once it gets a foothold the only way to kill it is by taking out the roots. I personally hate growing herbs cause I am not good with 'em.

Easy plants are maters, peppers, beans, squash, cucumbers. Around here only the worst gardener could kill them. Just make sure to water them after spells of hot weather or no rain.

Best of luck.


----------



## Immolatus

Thanks, I will try some of those.
I forgot to mention that my spearmint is by itself, in a plant box built off our deck, and cannot escape. 
The rest is in an area the gf said was ok to 'have at' in.
I will post pics if anything grows.


----------



## JustAPrepper

Immolatus said:


> I finally got the ok to plant. I am new to gardening, and I will be suprised if I can keep anything alive.
> I have started with tomatoes, hot peppers, thyme, rosemary, spearmint, lemonbalm and garlic. The garlic I actually planted 2 years ago, and apparently it goes crazy by itself with no help from me. When I just transplanted them, there are no bulbs to speak of, only a root system. I wouldve thought that there would be something there, since I planted it from a bulb with shoots.


I've read that Rosemary likes "dry feet", ie, not much water. I can't vouche for this myself. I've tried and successfully killed 3 gorgeous Rosemary bushes that I purchased. I give up on it in my area.

I learned yesterday that some of my "Heirloom" corn is not really Heirloom. Apparently _at least _one Kandy Korn seed (a Hybrid) got mixed in my bag of Ashworth and has now pollinated several of the Ashworth. Now I am skeptical about all the other seeds I purchased from them. I'm going to stick with Baker Creek from now on and need to go back through my seed stash and re-order a bunch of stuff just to be on the safe side.

Garden still looks good though. Most things are coming along nicely. I think I noticed our very first Lima Bean this morning.


----------



## JustAPrepper

Andi...question on your Three Sisters...

I followed the instructions for something I found online that did it in a Square Foot type growing situation. Corn, evenly spaced through a square and a Bean and Squash placed near the corn stalk. I kind of adapted for my bed but basically followed this plan.

Yesterday I found a Three Sisters that seems to make more sense. Corn, all planted in a single "bundle" for lack of a better term with the Beans planted around the corn in a circle and the squash on the outskirts of the circle.

The original plan I followed said the beans and squash would vine the corn and the fruit would be shaded and not get scalded by the sun (which I was worried about here in Florida). Seemed to make sense but now that my things are starting to grow, I'm wondering if the beans and squash are being "too" shaded. Just a curious observation on my part at this point but I'm wondering, which method do you use?


----------



## *Andi

JustAPrepper ...

The three sisters ... my way ... 

Frist, I plant my corn in a row (I do things the ol time way ) and wait till it is about 6 ta 8 inches tall then I plant the beans next, one/two beans at the corn stalk after the beans are up then I plant my squash/pumpkin (I plant long neck pumpkins) between the corn stalks. 

Sometimes you have to play around with it and see what works best for you in your area. I have a long growing season, so a little wait time between works out for me ... 

The only problem I can think of planting in a bundle would be if the winds would get up ??? 

You have to let me know how it works out.


----------



## worldengineer

Got 90% of everything in.

Potatoes
Onions
Squash (patty pan and crookneck)
Cucumber (national pickling)
Peas
Peppers (bell and jalapeno)
Tomatoes (better boy beef steak and German Johnson) 
Lettuce
Radishes
Sweet Corn (not finished yet)

Have 48 maters, got 8 left. 11 rows of corn left..


----------



## BuggingIn

Found a great sale on cull lumber at Lowe's and I've put in 3 more raised beds so far, with plenty more lumber to build more. Today I found a whole lot of big, flat pieces of cardboard and plenty of pallets, including some packing crate materials, with 1x1s that will be great for building frames over the beds (will staple window curtain sheers onto the frames to keep out cabbage moths and birds). I brought home a huge truckload of both cardboard and wood.  We finally have some dry weather, so today I'm hoping to get some more cabbage and other cole crop plants transplanted, peas and potatoes in the ground, etc. Depends on how tired I am - I've worked night shift the last couple nights and I am planning on staying up today to play in the sunshine.:2thumb:


----------



## Daegnus

Got my onions, chard, a few more greens, strawberries, and some other miscellaneous seeds in. Happy Easter!


----------



## DJgang

Planting it all today! Hubby staying home from the stores to help get this done! I love plant the garden every year!


----------



## JustAPrepper

DJgang said:


> Planting it all today! Hubby staying home from the stores to help get this done! I love plant the garden every year!


Yayy! :2thumb:


----------



## JustAPrepper

I did a Youtube of my garden the other day...can I post the link here??


----------



## *Andi

Sure can ... can't wait to see it!

And my spring garden is in!:flower:


----------



## goshengirl

*Andi said:


> And my spring garden is in!:flower:


Woo-hoo! :beercheer:

JustAPrepper, looking forward to seeing your garden. So many of us are still under water with all this spring rain, it will be great to see someone having some success!


----------



## UncleJoe

I made my first attempt at tilling the lower garden tonight. The top 2" was good and dry but below that it was a soggy mess. Looks like the plants will be living in the flats a little longer.


----------



## BuggingIn

I built another 12'x3 1/2' raised bed yesterday - this one already has 4 blueberry bushes and a plum tree growing in it, so I will only be planting some vegies here and there in the open spots, but it's another area tamed and framed. Still haven't planted my peas and potatoes out...hoped to get to it today, but it's been pouring rain all day. Great for filling the barrels, totes and buckets under the driplines, but not so great for gardening. Maybe tomorrow... < sigh >


----------



## JustAPrepper

I can't say that I'm having a whole lot of success. Our Garden is still in the "testing" phase. A little of this and a little of that, trying to determine what grows for us. Some things are doing fine, others...well...not so much.

I did this video early very early in the morning and I'm not the best at it. I'm just now learning how to use this little camera I've had for almost a year. You might need to turn your volume up pretty high to hear what I'm saying. I guess I didn't want to disturb the morning quiet, lol. It was also just after a night rain so the corn is laying down as well as a few other things. Most things I later helped to "right" themselves again or they did it on their own. Corn will "right" itself, especially the smaller stalks. The larger ones I give a helping hand to.






Here's my exciting find. We've been itching to see what's going on with our first Corn so DH cut a "runt" off a stalk. It's small but we were very impressed to find it was almost complete and had no bugs or serious defects.


----------



## worldengineer

Well got another half-acre field planted. I have no clue what I am going to do with all this garden. Total now 55 tomato's. Around an acre of corn. Not gonna even estimate how much squash, beans, cucumbers, and other stuff in. 

This rain is gonna do some good. Just didn't need all the lightning and hail.


----------



## Cahri

*Andi said:


> Let's try this one more time ...  I think we have more than a few folks on the forum that garden. Now, while I would not post a thread that I weeded the strawberry patch today... I might in fruit and veggie general chat.
> 
> This would be for every day chores in the garden or orchard (large or small), that you would like to add... let it be, watching the snow melt in my garden or you weeded the strawberry patch today.
> 
> So today I looked at the garden and almost sunk up in the mud :ignore: ... I need more than a few 'dry days' before I can get in it.
> 
> How is your garden looking?


Pretty good...here's some pics from last 5 weeks http://organicgardensite.com/my-raised-organic-veggie-garden-2011/ and here is the dinner we ate today (the eggs are also ours from our beautiful chickens)


----------



## *Andi

JustAPrepper - Love the video and the kids (I have 2 of my own)  You and I garden in very different ways, which is not a bad thing ... just different ...  look forward to more youtubes and how your garden grows. :flower: and don't forget fried green tomatoes ... yummy! 

worldengineer - Sure you have a clue ... FOOD! 

Cahri - Thanks for posting.  I love the pictures. :2thumb:


----------



## JustAPrepper

*Andi said:


> JustAPrepper - Love the video and the kids (I have 2 of my own)  You and I garden in very different ways, which is not a bad thing ... just different ...  look forward to more youtubes and how your garden grows. :flower: and don't forget fried green tomatoes ... yummy!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well come on Andi! Give up the Goods, Sister!
> 
> What are we doing different? What can I improve on? Up until last Fall I had a Dead Thumb. It wasn't even a Brown Thumb...it was just flat out deadly, lol! Heck, I even killed a few fake plants!
> 
> I'm all ears for some tricks of the trade. I'm like a Garden Sponge at this point. I'll soak up any good advice that someone will throw my way so throw me some bones!


----------



## *Andi

JustAPrepper said:


> *Andi said:
> 
> 
> 
> JustAPrepper - Love the video and the kids (I have 2 of my own)  You and I garden in very different ways, which is not a bad thing ... just different ...  look forward to more youtubes and how your garden grows. :flower: and don't forget fried green tomatoes ... yummy!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well come on Andi! Give up the Goods, Sister!
> 
> What are we doing different? What can I improve on? Up until last Fall I had a Dead Thumb. It wasn't even a Brown Thumb...it was just flat out deadly, lol! Heck, I even killed a few fake plants!
> 
> I'm all ears for some tricks of the trade. I'm like a Garden Sponge at this point. I'll soak up any good advice that someone will throw my way so throw me some bones!
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...You are doing great! Like I said just different ... when it comes to the Square Foot garden stuff ... I'm lost. I do things the ol way ... (for better or not) so I have little answers
> 
> but I did hear ...in the video, you did say leason learned ... always a plus when you can learn ...
> 
> I look forward to more post, :flower:
Click to expand...


----------



## lhalfcent

it is still wet and cold up here in minnesota. sigh
very unusual this late in the season. we even had snow flurries last night while the tornadoes raged in the south!!!
all my seedlings are up and doing well ... in the house!!! gosh I have to start doing something with them soon or will lose them!!!!
my whole garden just about is sitting in peat pots!!!! lol


----------



## goshengirl

There's a strange, bright yellow thing up in the sky - it hurts my eyes - it's... it's... it's the SUN!!! :flower:


----------



## worldengineer

Haha *Andi gonna have to shell out the big bucks for all those mason jars.  We have maybe 25. Canning hasn't caught on around here for some odd reason, although everyone knows how to.

Justaprepper could you make a video describing how you built the garden beds. Especially the irrigation system, looks like it took some thought. I don't think I saw one on it.

Glad the hail didn't damage anything last night though, golf ball sized.


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer said:


> Haha *Andi gonna have to shell out the big bucks for all those mason jars.  We have maybe 25. Canning hasn't caught on around here for some odd reason, although everyone knows how to.


Check yardsales, flea market, put an add on craigslist ... If you have a dollar store or a Big and Small lots ... all I can think of now. :scratch


----------



## UncleJoe

worldengineer said:


> gonna have to shell out the big bucks for all those mason jars..


I'm starting to sound like a broken record to the veteran members here but... Auctions.  A box of 15-20 jars usually goes for $.50- $1.00

Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere! :2thumb:

Type in your zip and start searching.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks Uncle Joe - that's just the website I was trying to locate earlier today.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> I'm starting to sound like a broken record to the veteran members here but... Auctions.  A box of 15-20 jars usually goes for $.50- $1.00
> 
> Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere! :2thumb:
> 
> Type in your zip and start searching.


I forgot Auctions! :gaah:

Thanks UncleJoe! :2thumb:


----------



## JustAPrepper

worldengineer said:


> Justaprepper could you make a video describing how you built the garden beds. Especially the irrigation system, looks like it took some thought. I don't think I saw one on it.


I'm not sure I could do a video on in but I have a few pics and can explain what we did. It took us about 8 months from start to finish and was quite the project. We're still tweaking things here and there but overall are pretty happy with what we've done. I'll post it in another thread.


----------



## JustAPrepper

Did a little harvesting this morning. When I say "little", I really mean little, lol.

Carrots - 6 1/2 ounces
Green Beans - 1 1/4 ounces
Oregon Sugar Pea Pod - 1/2 ounce
Serrano - 2 3/4 ounces
Red Norland Potatoes - 3 1/2 ounces
Golden Beet - 13 1/4 ounces (it was a monster)
Red Beets - 3 Pounds 1/4 ounces

Our Shade Cloth came this morning but we need to cut it and bind it to fit our beds before we can use it. Keeping my fingers crossed this stuff works.


----------



## UncleJoe

I thought everything I put in so far had rotted in the ground from all the rain. Went out to the upper garden today and found that 12 of the 30 potatoes have popped up. Maybe spring won't be a total loss after all.


----------

